

Reset The Net – With Care - ASquare
http://continuations.com/post/87927535910/reset-the-net-with-care

======
ASquare
Today a broad campaign called Reset The Net has launched with the tagline
“Don’t ask for Your privacy. Take it back.” Today also marks the one year
anniversary of the Edward Snowden leaks that showed the extent of the NSA data
collection and surveillance activities. Reset The Net is meant to be a citizen
and corporate response that uses technological means to thwart the NSA and
other agencies like it. The basics of Reset the Net are indisputably good
practices. Sites should use SSL to avoid session highjacking and
eavesdropping. People should know that there are tools for encrypting private
communications as well as tools for anonymizing their access to the web.

